# how does one bring up the boot menu on toshiba laptop?



## {Unregistered}

Repeatedly press F2 after pushing the power button until you get into the BIOS.


----------



## darkRyu

You might have to hold the f1 key down. Worked for my other satellite laptop


----------



## _02

It wil usually say on the screen during POST - usually:

F1, F2, F10, F12, ESC or DEL

If you don't get the Toshiba screen, just hold it when you turn it on, or mash it repeatedly (but this can cause a keyboard error sometimes). One of these will probably get you in. If the manual says F12, then I'd start there.


----------



## windowszp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> It wil usually say on the screen during POST - usually:
> F1, F2, F10, F12, ESC or DEL
> If you don't get the Toshiba screen, just hold it when you turn it on, or mash it repeatedly (but this can cause a keyboard error sometimes). One of these will probably get you in. If the manual says F12, then I'd start there.


there is no post - it just goes directly to w7 boot logo.

I tried f2 but doesn't do anything

Gonna try those other keys now.

Could there perhaps be some sort of protection?


----------



## _02

This sounds odd, but connect an external monitor and see if you can see the POST.

Also, just covering all bases, you're positive you're shutting down and not hibernating, yes?


----------



## windowszp

None of the keys worked.









WTH? Anymore ideas?


----------



## mrinnocent

you may have to press another key to enable f2....a fnc key...usually color coded to make keys have diff functions


----------



## {Unregistered}

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrinnocent*
> 
> you may have to press another key to enable f2....a fnc key...usually color coded to make keys have diff functions


That isn't the case with Toshiba Satellite laptops, as far as I know.

Just keep on mashing one of the keys repeatedly after pressing the power button, windowszp. Don't just press and hold. Should work.


----------



## windowszp

I have tried everything doesn't work. I might return this laptop..


----------



## _02

Have you tried holding F2 starting before powering on?

I've seen the quickboot thing before and have gotten into the BIOS by just holding or tapping the appropriate key like {Unregistered} is saying

You could try an external keyboard also if you are concerned about function keys picking up.


----------



## windowszp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02*
> 
> Have you tried holding F2 starting before powering on?


Thanks, that worked!


----------



## quicksilver81

Wow! This thread was hard to find, but just saved me a LOT of headache!

Thanks a ton windowszp and _02 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krazyq

IT WORKED IT WORKED!!!
so glad i had an account here so I could post THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOu
took forever to find this thread


----------



## Jayce1971

I've come to the conclusion that on my new Toshiba, there simply isn't any mobo bios access. Which is fine, seeing how I'm sure there wouldn't be any adjustable settings anyway...other than boot order, etc. Surely no adjustable clock or multiplier. I've tried all of the keyboard buttons while powering on, and just get a boot selection screen, so assuming NO bios access on these.









Well, I guess I hadn't tried holding f2 while booting.... It worked. I' give you +rep if I could!








.....(feeling like an idiot about now







)


----------



## windowszp

Ok I think that trick doesn't work after installing win 8.

I press and keep pressed f2 or f12 and then press power button to turn it on. I see the toshiba logo but then it goes straigh to win 8.

I pressed every key possible and it doesn't go to boot menu. Lol here I am again.


----------



## jrbroad77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*
> 
> Ok I think that trick doesn't work after installing win 8.
> I press and keep pressed f2 or f12 and then press power button to turn it on. I see the toshiba logo but then it goes straigh to win 8.
> I pressed every key possible and it doesn't go to boot menu. Lol here I am again.


I call shenanigans, on the grounds that the BIOS is independant of operating system. Now what exactly it could be.. I'm a bit puzzled. But never have I installed a new OS and had the ability to F12 into boot menu or F2 into BIOS be disabled. You say "press and keep pressed"? Do either F2 or F12 like how you F5... tap tap tap repeatedly.


----------



## windowszp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrbroad77*
> 
> I call shenanigans, on the grounds that the BIOS is independant of operating system. Now what exactly it could be.. I'm a bit puzzled. But never have I installed a new OS and had the ability to F12 into boot menu or F2 into BIOS be disabled. You say "press and keep pressed"? Do either F2 or F12 like how you F5... tap tap tap repeatedly.


It worked with either with f2 or f12 2 months ago. I think they both should work because f2 is for bios and f12 is for boot menu. 2 months ago I just pressed either one and then turned on the computer saw the toshiba logo, and i remember that when the toshiba logo appeared there was some text at the bottom like "press f2 for bios or f12 for boot menu" now that text is not there and it just boots straight to windows. I think it still does that quick boot thing.

EDIT: It turns out that fastboot is enabled. What i did was turn off the laptop by pressing and holding the power button until i heard a beep or after 5-6 seconds, then do the normal thing. press/hold f12 then turn on laptop, and there it is!!


----------



## IT stdnt

My Toshiba satellite e205 1904 has windows 7 Professional, and I have the same problem with bios F keys.
I have some hope" for you and anyone with this same problem. For a long time all my attempts failed,
Until I got stinking drunk and approached the problem with double vision.

I don't recall exactly what I did, but I assumed I would remember the next day. So while drunk, and in
bios then in Safe Mode the radical difference in my Laptops look (Std. look Gothic) bothered me. I left
safe mode without removing the stuck programs I needed safe mode for.

This is hope, it is possible. Otherwise, pull CMOS Then reconfigure bios to have the Toshiba splash screen.
and your problems solved.


----------



## StarBlazer

I had a similar issue trying to get into BIOS setup to change the boot order. I have a Toshiba Satellite S55. Here is what I did.

It's kind of a hack, but I unplugged the laptop, pulled out the battery ( I had to remove two small screws on the bottom to do this), then I pressed the power button and waited 1 minutes. (You have to wait for any residual charge to dissipate. ) Since these guys don't have CMOS battery's, they lose their clock, which will cause them to automatically go into BIOS setup. Once you have waited a minutes, put the battery back in, plug it in and turn it on. It should go right into BIOS setup. Works like a charm!








I had a simalar issue trying to get into BIOS setup to change the boot order. I have a Toshiba Satellite S55. Here is what I did.

Its kind of a hack, but I unplugged the laptop, pull out the battery ( i had to remove two small screws on the botom to do this), then I presed the power button and waited 1 mintues. (You ahve to wait for any risidual charge to disapate. Since these guys dont have CMOS batterys, they loos their clock, which will cause them to automatically go into BIOS setup. Once you have waited a mintues, put the battery back in, plug it in and turn it on. It should go right into BIOS setup. Works like a charm!


----------



## Qoolqiwi

Here is the solution. Hold down the F12 key for Boot Order or F2 for BIOS setup while pressing the power button


----------



## ferarbe

I found the solution in another forum. What you need is to turn off the PC completely and then press the key (F2 worked for me). When fast boot is enabled in the BIOS, restarting dos not seem to allow entering the BIOS or the boot menu. Also, remove fast boot to avoid that problem in the future (it is not really much faster anyway). Hope it helps.


----------



## bitbox

Had the same problem. Try holding the F2 key down as you hit the power-up button. i.e. while holding it down, turn on the PC. if that doesnt work, its because the function keys and special keys are switched ( a bios setting) . In this case hold the function key AND the F2 key down while powering up. This is not the default setting, but the switch might be set for this. after you get into the bios, make sure you reset it, so that the 'special' functions are enabled only with the function key held, and the the normal f1 thru F12 keys respond as usual.
Hope this helps.


----------



## bigbosswr

Press and hold down F9 then after it loads the next screen press F12


----------



## Hanspeter

The fast start-up on Windows 10 disables alle function-keys on start-up. Therefore you have to disable this function first:
Here are the details on how to do this.


----------



## Sonic500

*Toshiba Satellite A120 Pro DOS mode*

Hey everyone!
If anyone is still playing around with an old Toshiba Satellite A120 Pro Like I am and can't get into DOS at startup the solution is: Hold 'ESC' and tap 'F1' repeatedly. Happy days  
For 'Boot' menu, have the laptop turned off. Hold down 'F2' and turn on whilst still holding 'F2' till you see the Toshiba logo and some icons. Use the arrows to select which boot option you would like. 

Hope this helps all


----------

